# Northern south dakota hunt



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

Whats the best spot in Northern SD around The 1st of november for hitting a good concentration of mallards and geese? And also a spot with not a lot of pressure and pretty easy to gain private permission for corn fields and sloughs? Not asking for secret spots just a a general location to start scouting and find a hotel at.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

I will get the popcorn


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Go scout for yourself like most people do....


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

i was totally planning on put on hundreds of miles that weekend if needed actually just like any other time i hunt around home. I just wanted to know of a town with a good hotel and where there are normally good opportunities because I live by sioux falls and plan on heading north a few hours for my first time this year for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We all know where this is going so i am locking it before it gets started AGAIN...


----------

